# Roubaix SL4 Comp UDi2 Battery life and wheels



## Altereddezignz (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like ill be picking one of the Roubaix SL4 Comp UDi2 up in a couple of days.
Can anyone tell me about the battery life and if anyone is having any issues?

One of the dislikes that i am reading is about the wheels. I really like the wider wheels that come on like the s-works. Can anyone tell me what i would look for in specs if i wanted to replace them.

As you can tell i am very new to road bikes. Have had mtn bikes for a while.

Thanks


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Altereddezignz said:


> Looks like ill be picking one of the Roubaix SL4 Comp UDi2 up in a couple of days.
> Can anyone tell me about the battery life and if anyone is having any issues?


Battery life is great. I charge mine every 1,000mi and there's still ~20% battery life left.



> One of the dislikes that i am reading is about the wheels. I really like the wider wheels that come on like the s-works. Can anyone tell me what i would look for in specs if i wanted to replace them.


If you're new to road cycling, just ride the oem wheels. Get use to riding a road bike and the feel for it. Make a decision later about upgrading wheels. Before looking at "specs" of wheels you'd need to decide what kind of wheels you want. Racing, training, aero, lightweight climbing, etc.


----------



## Altereddezignz (Apr 12, 2016)

tlg said:


> Battery life is great. I charge mine every 1,000mi and there's still ~20% battery life left.
> 
> If you're new to road cycling, just ride the oem wheels. Get use to riding a road bike and the feel for it. Make a decision later about upgrading wheels. Before looking at "specs" of wheels you'd need to decide what kind of wheels you want. Racing, training, aero, lightweight climbing, etc.


Thank you for the reply. I guess me riding and getting used to what i have now would be the best bet. Myself and my wife both bought bikes just ahve to go grab them and ride. I have ridden road bikes before just nothing this nice. 

I still have not made myself go with clipped peddles either yet lol..


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

What TLG said. IMO:

Ride the heck out of the stock wheels, and then make a decision about whether an expensive new wheelset is worth it to you. Once you're familiar with those average wheels, you will be better able to judge the benefit of better ones.

I've had Ultegra Di2 three and a half years now, doing about 3500 miles per year. I charge the battery once every three or four months and have never run out of juice. If you get nervous, there's a way to display roughly how much charge you have left, but it hasn't been a concern for me: not even once. 

Work up to going clipless. Yeah, you'll fall over once or twice, but you'll quickly learn when and how to clip out early. Again you won't notice the difference for a while, but as your expertise grows, you'll see the value in them. 50,000 miles in, I still run mountain-style SPDs because the recessed cleats are more walkable than road shoe systems and double-sided entry is way more convenient.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Altereddezignz said:


> Thank you for the reply. I guess me riding and getting used to what i have now would be the best bet. Myself and my wife both bought bikes just ahve to go grab them and ride. I have ridden road bikes before just nothing this nice.
> 
> I still have not made myself go with clipped peddles either yet lol..


Which pedals will you be using?


----------



## Altereddezignz (Apr 12, 2016)

ornoth said:


> What TLG said. IMO:
> 
> Ride the heck out of the stock wheels, and then make a decision about whether an expensive new wheelset is worth it to you. Once you're familiar with those average wheels, you will be better able to judge the benefit of better ones.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I think i will be waiting till i get a few miles on the new bike. I will be picking it up this weekend along with 2 trainers and 2 pairs of shoes and clips. My wife and i are going to buy the shoes and all at the same time i get the new bike. 

My wife got a new bike last week but we haven't rode much as i am waiting on mine. 

We are both really new to the road bikes. I ahve road mtn bikes for a while now and borrowed and rode a friends of mine road bike and really liked it. I run a lot for cardio and riding was so much easier on my body. I normally run about 5 miles or so. When i rode the bike for 10 miles i felt it more and it really took a lot less time. I enjoyed it more as i could look around and cover more distance ad area.


----------



## Altereddezignz (Apr 12, 2016)

SundayNiagara said:


> Which pedals will you be using?


Just the factory pedals on the bike i have but that bike will be gong back Saturday to pick up the new bike.


----------

